# cichlids turning black for different reasons



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a tank set up for breeding convicts. In that tank I have one dominant male and a healthy lare female, The male has a deep black body with irridescent blue fins and rose belly etc, I know or sorry I think this is his breeding colours, he constantly looks for and after his female in the tank. now in another tank I had a male and female texas cichlid for breeding purposes..I have not been home in 3 weeks and come home to find the female severely beaten with fins torn and her body colour is completely black, to the point she makes even the male convict in mating black colours look pale. she is missing fins, some scales and in dire need of the hospital tank I just put her in. anyways my question is, why did she turn from a beautifull show class texas with mottled green and blue scales to completely pitch black from head to tail? has any body seen this before? I know I could blame it on stress and move on, but I would like to know if anybody has seen similar situations themselves. thank you 
michaelj


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

fyi the con with the pink belly is the female

anywho was anyone taking care of your fish while you were gone?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

the black is due to stress. if you are able to take care of her and nurse her back to health, she will bring her colors back out again.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i used to keep some green texas cichlids and when the female was ready to lay eggs she turned all black like you described.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

i have on of these and it is always turning color from nearly all yellow to yellow with vibrant stripes
View attachment 160439

i thought it was normal


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

typical crabro cichlid behavior. i kept one years ago and it had many color phases it would go thru. yellow, to yellow with stripes, to black.


----------

